

The tiny Wyoming creek that connects the Atlantic and Pacific Oceans - bane
http://twentytwowords.com/the-tiny-wyoming-creek-that-connects-the-atlantic-and-pacific-oceans/

======
te_platt
I seems like a bifurcating stream would be unstable. Does anyone here know how
common they are and how long they last?

